
Show HN: High Resolution Terrain Maps of Cascade Volcanoes - mparr4
https://ramblemaps.com/cascade-volcanoes
======
kylebarron
By 2023, the USGS plans to have taken high-resolution LiDAR over the entire
continental U.S., as well as creating 1-meter raster elevation products. Maps
like these will be easier to create in the future.

Progress: [https://www.usgs.gov/media/images/1-meter-dem-
availability-c...](https://www.usgs.gov/media/images/1-meter-dem-availability-
conus-only)

------
mparr4
A fellow HNer and I started making high resolution terrain maps using LiDAR
data.

We've got maps of the Cascades and my home state of Vermont.

We're software guys. We've got a custom website but we're using Shopify for
our checkout. We'd love feedback on the maps, the website, or anything at all!

~~~
macintux
Wouldn't these more properly be labeled "relief" maps vs "elevation"?

Regardless of the terminology, they look stunning. Definitely appeal to the
map geek in me.

~~~
mparr4
Yes, that would absolutely be the proper name. For us I think it was just a
matter of familiarity, does the lay person know what a "relief" map is?

It's more descriptive, but potentially at a cost of understanding.Though maybe
we should be targeting the demographic who knows what a "relief" map is
though... Unsure, just making this up as we go along!

------
mikhailfranco
_" Hello, My name is Misha. I am a map geek."_

But what is a map geek?

A personal aesthetic where the visual, geometric and topological apects
conspire to induce a overpowering feeling for the beauty of spatial
possibility.

A spatial imagination, which can look at a map, but see the landscape. The
symbolic abstractions vanish as a transparent veil over the underlying truth.
A skill and a motivation also correlated with mathematics, physics, (computer)
graphics, typography, chess, classical music, art and sculpture.

A specific intuitive understanding of topography, based on what it would look
like on the ground, with nuances of intervisibility, and the operational task
of planning of hiking routes. Perhaps also interwoven with knowledge of local
geology, flora and fauna. Ultimately enabling navigating without maps, by the
familiarity of the trail, the interlocking of landmark and timeline, and the
experience of light and weather by the seasons. Striding out to the summit and
rolling down to beat the sunset.

Can there be a map geek who is not also a hiker?

The mapgeekiness of the (probably male) introverted techie personality. Not
just viewing and relating to the beauty, but a desire to know, capture and
own, all of it. The collector of the specimens, the librarian of the catalog,
the unconsulted oracle preoccupied with imaginings of unspoken theories.

------
freeqaz
Is this data available in raw format? One of my hobbies is foraging for plants
+ mushrooms, and I'm often struggling to find good enough topographic data. If
this dataset is available, I'd appreciate some pointers!

Also: Are there any developer-friendly datasets for climate, terrain, and
other IRL data? I've spent a lot of time curating stuff from NOAA and Data.gov
to fit me needs. Huge time sink! If this doesn't exist then somebody should do
this ;)

~~~
mparr4
A kindred spirit! I also am a forager (from VT).

The "National Map" has a lot of the available high resolution elevation data
(derived from LiDAR), but not all of it. Much of this data is collected by the
states, so often there is more data on a state's geoportal. If you tell me
what state you're interested in I can send you a link if I've got it.

For the national data:
[https://viewer.nationalmap.gov/basic/](https://viewer.nationalmap.gov/basic/)

------
starpilot
Are these 2D prints, or 3D relief prints with raised surfaces for the peaks?
At first I thought they were 3D but the photos of the maps at an angle seems
to suggest they're 2D.

~~~
mparr4
They are 2D prints that are printed on materials and using inks that give them
quite a bit of dimensionality. The acrylic option even catches the light
differently as you move around it, creating a pretty cool effect.

------
starpilot
If you could print on the maps the climbing routes from
[https://www.avenzamaps.com/maps/731848/mount-rainier-
climbin...](https://www.avenzamaps.com/maps/731848/mount-rainier-climbing-
routes-updated-72019) that would be amazing.

~~~
mparr4
We've talked about making maps for climbers, it's certainly something we'd
like to do. The more we here from folks who'd like that sort of thing the
higher up the priority stack it goes!

~~~
DenisM
Omg, that’s like a trophy on the wall - look where I went in 2020! That red
line here. Better than a moose head on the wall.

------
tony_cannistra
Hey! Nice maps.

How did you go about your land cover masking / color assignment? I assume
you're just using lidar here, but land cover retrieval can be tricky. Maybe by
downscaling a coarser land cover datasource?

I ask because I work on this (segmentation, land cover) and just wonder what
folks are up to!

~~~
mparr4
We're just consumers of the land cover data for our Green Mountain Ski Map
series. The details of how they generated the data are in this report:
[https://vcgi.nyc3.digitaloceanspaces.com/portal-pages/VT-
Lan...](https://vcgi.nyc3.digitaloceanspaces.com/portal-pages/VT-Land-
Cover-2016-Final-Report-v3.pdf)

I've been banging my head against the wall trying to similarly classify other
states and haven't had much luck yet. I was initially trying to do it just
using orthoimagery, but I'm thinking pairing it with the LAS files will be
helpful.

Got any resources you like for downsampling or other techniques?

------
rantwasp
> Mount Rainier, originally known as Tahoma, is the tallest volcano in the
> Cascade Range and the 2nd tallest mountain in the continental United States
> at 14,411 feet.

Yeah, it's not the 2nd tallest mountain in the continental US. There are a
bunch of mountains in Colorado that are taller and the tallest one is in
California

    
    
      Mount Whitney 14,494 feet
      Mount Elbert 14,433 feet
      Mount Massive 14,421 feet 
      Mount Harvard of Colorado 14,420 feet
      Mount Rainier 14,410 feet

~~~
mparr4
You're absolutely correct. That's what I get for going off memory. Updating
now.

~~~
rantwasp
just doing my job (ie correcting random people on the internet) :))

------
mthoms
Very cool. I climbed a couple of those bad boys so I'd love to have a few of
these.

~~~
mparr4
Nice! Which ones?

Adams and Shasta for me. Am hoping to get back to the PNW for volcano season
next year to do some ski mountaineering. I love these mountains.

~~~
mthoms
Baker and Rainier. I'd love to do more. Shasta is high on the list for sure.
I've done a fair amount of splitboard touring on the mountains up here but
never on the big volcanos.

I've done Baker ski resort backcountry, but that's actually on Mt Shuksan
(despite the name). Shuksan is not a volcano but widely considered one of the
most beautiful mtns in the PNW.

~~~
mparr4
Nice. I've been to the Baker resort, but didn't venture into the backcountry.

You gotta get on some volcanoes with the split next May!

I'd have to agree about Shuksan, a real stunner of a mountain!

------
mtnGoat
nice maps and great idea.

Just shared to some hiking forums i use, hopefully you get some sales.

~~~
mparr4
Thanks, glad you like them and I appreciate that very much!

------
6gvONxR4sf7o
Any of these for the moon or other planets?

~~~
mparr4
Not yet! I looked into Olympus Mons but couldn't find data at high enough
resolution that I'd be happy printing at. Definitely interested in extra-
terrestrial maps!

